# [UDK]Unrealscript Coder needed



## Sickmind (Apr 16, 2012)

presents you...




Dear Community,

The Critical Point: Incursion team having hit major milestones and looking to boost the team further with additional reinforcements and are now looking for programmers
 - Uscript Coder (general gameplay and weapons)
 - Uscript Coder (emphasis on HUD UI / Scaleform)
 - AI Coder (hostage and bot offline)
 - Audio Coder (music and ambient management)


*Team Background Profil:*
The CPi team are a bunch of 30+ artists from a variety of disciplines come together from all of the world, truly international from India, USA, UK, Sweden, Germany, Australia and so on.. despite working for free, as volunteers UNPAID we have a very professional outlook as an Indie team with some highly talented staff!

*Who are you again??*
Please check out a full profile of who we are and a handful of art releases on our "Work in Progress" thread here:
http://criticalpointgame.com/about.html

Some previews....
*Remington M700*




*SIG 552 Commando*




More news and media can be found over at www.criticalpointgame.com

*What can CPi offer me?*
 * excellent organised team (task management, project mangers, team meetings, iteration plans)
 * great communications (skype meetings on voice and skype group channels for chatting)
 * dedicated and committed team (we know what we can do, and we will do it no matter how!)
 * truly focused and unphased and unpressured by fan views
 * strong support and backing (clear direction, user manuals, security access, 1 to 1 support)
 * fun and friendly team that can have a laugh, play test and do fun things together occasionally as well! (general gaming, chilling out)
 * excellent portfolio work, where several members of our team have already got industry full time permanent roles over at Vigil Games, Dice and Crytek.

*What does the CPi team ask in return?*
 * dedicated individuals whom are highly motivated
 * commit your time to our project! We want people that want to be with the best, not juggle us on one hand with 5 other projects and go inactive and AWOL every second week.
 * minimum 8hours per week (thats just a small notch of 1 hour per day on average)
 * that you sign and return a NDA to us.
* ** This is a non-paid position now, but most likely will change in the near future as we plan to go commercial ***


*CODER REQUIREMENTS*
 The CPi Team are looking for someone preferbly with existing experience with Uscript to boost our currently 3 man strong development team!
 - You should have a strong knowledge of object orientated programming, with emphasis on network environment/ replication.
 - You should be creative and a born problem solver.. you dont try to find out what and how the nativ code works, instead you find solutions to bypass it or change the way it works.. you are a born solution finder!
 - You tackle and eat bugs and false positives for breakfast and enjoy the satisfaction of seeing one less task in your folder.
 - It is desirable if you have a good overview of the gaming industry, how different teams work, what they do and have a good overall knowledge
 - self motivated and dedicated to finish what they started



]


We look forward to hearing from you soon, you can contact me directly here in this thread, a private message or via our CPi forums.

Facebook
Twitter
ModDB

All the best,
Your Critical Point team


----------

